
Google security engineer discloses zero-day flaw in TP-Link smart home routers - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-dev-discloses-zero-day-flaw-in-tp-link-smart-home-routers/
======
dward
A zero-day is an interesting label to put on a bug disclosed "after the
company failed to fix the issue within 90 days". I guess, you learn something
new every zero-day.

~~~
tinus_hn
A zero-day exploit is one released earlier than the patch for the bug is
exploits. There is no patch so any exploit is a zero-day exploit.

Happy April the 0th by the way, in a way it is a zero-day today.

------
zdwolfe
Is the TP-Link SR20 the only affected model?

